# Calls on your to get list...



## Ole3Toe (Jan 22, 2017)

I want one of Mad hatter's copper calls really bad. Cool looking call and I think it's really unique. Anybody run one? Picked up a Clint Corder glass last year and it is awesome! His strikers are top notch as well.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 22, 2017)

Lonzo glass over aluminum 
Lonzo stoned aluminum 
Mac aluminum and glass
Dawkins plastic slate
Hot hen slate
I'm on the list for 3 corder calls 

Dawkins box
Albert Paul box


----------



## fountain (Jan 22, 2017)

^ u gonna let me borrow one?


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 23, 2017)

fountain said:


> ^ u gonna let me borrow one?



Sure you gonna let me borrow a turkey?


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Got a couple of AGE trumpets I have been practicing on for a couple seasons. Finally think I got good enough to fool one this year.


----------



## chefrific (Jan 23, 2017)

Ole3Toe said:


> I want one of Mad hatter's copper calls really bad. Cool looking call and I think it's really unique. Anybody run one?



I have a little video/sound file of a Mad hatter Copper.  Dean makes a mean copper call.  Takes a little getting used to, but it's full of turkey.

As far as my "get list":

Still wanting a Mark Sharpe Cane yelper  
A Ralph Permar trumpet
Few more strikers from Derrick Stuckey and Harold Fowler.
Short box from Irving Whitt.
Could go on and on....


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 23, 2017)

That can be arranged...


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jan 24, 2017)

Been looking at the mark sharpe yelpers also. Not sure where to pick one up though


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 24, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Been looking at the mark sharpe yelpers also. Not sure where to pick one up though



Best way to reach out to him might just be to send him a PM on here.  I've got both cane and wingbone callers from him and they are excellent.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2017)

Still looking for a H.S. woods witch!
It's on my to get list

I bought one when I was a teen/early 20's...somewhere in there.
I bought it for the cool picture.
I learned on it, sounded great with it, loved it!!
Of course I used it on a pouring rainy opening mornin few years back. Called in a tom, killed him and ran to get him. 
As I stand on his neck in the down pour I'm twisting at the hips and waving my arms every which way trying to find a bar on my cell phone while keeping rain wiped off of it. After texting the world I remembered I needed to pack up my stuff at the tree trunk.
Any way, 10 minutes later my woods witch was water logged and never worked again. I put it in the bowl of rice deal. I cooked it in the oven......never made sound again.

Hadn't been able to find another.


----------



## davisd9 (Jan 24, 2017)

Cow horn yelper
Gibson Owl Call
A ceramic pot
Pedelahore Trumpet


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 24, 2017)

Zach Farmer woodwind


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 24, 2017)

Just ordered it today. A Wendell Jolley scratch tube.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 24, 2017)

where do you find those? Looks easy and sounds good JH.


----------



## Use Enough Gun (Jan 24, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just ordered it today. A Wendell Jolley scratch tube.



Looks like a Tom Gaskins ( old school Florida turkey call)


----------



## chefrific (Jan 25, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just ordered it today. A Wendell Jolley scratch tube.



Just got off the phone with Wendell.  A heck of a nice guy and will definitely talk turkey with you.  Ran several different woods over the phone.  Let's just say, mine is on the way.  
He mentioned a trick of sticking a shot 3" 12ga hull in the end and it gives it a muffled, quieter sound that drives them nuts like a hen walking away.
Killer sounding scratch call.  Does look a lot like the Tom Gaskins call, but with a handle.  Thanks for sharing that video and turning me on that call JodyHawk.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Jan 25, 2017)

Jody Hawk said:


> Just ordered it today. A Wendell Jolley scratch tube.



Where did you order it from? Thanks


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 25, 2017)

I want to get a hanks custom An the D.D. Adams winner from this year slowly getting DD Adams pot calls winners. So far Gary Andersons are awesome an I really like Clint Corders aswell Alonzo's was okay An crystal mistress still sees plenty of action my experience so far with the DD Adams calls.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Jan 25, 2017)

Sure wish AGE hadn't showed and let me run that Chattahoochee Chatterbox at the show. A call like that especially from a another Georgia boy needs to be around somewhere close come spring time. Allen, I will hit you up for one at some point in time.


----------



## antnye (Jan 25, 2017)

The Cohutta Strutter said:


> Sure wish AGE hadn't showed and let me run that Chattahoocee Chatterbox at the show. A call like that especially from a another Georgia boy needs to be around somewhere close come spring time. Allen, I will hit you up for one at some point in time.



Yes strutter it is a cool unique great sounding scratcher.  I'll definitely have it with me.   That's what I like about Allen. He has his own original style with his calls.  His creativity is unmatched.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Jan 25, 2017)

Anthony, your call is the XL Hooch version, correct?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 25, 2017)

chefrific said:


> Just got off the phone with Wendell.  A heck of nice guy and will definitely talk turkey with you.  Ran several different woods over the phone.  Let's just say, mine is on the way.
> He mentioned a trick of sticking a shot 3" 12ga hull in the end and it gives it a muffled, quieter sound that drives them nuts like a hen walking away.
> Killer sounding scratch call.  Does look a lot like the Tom Gaskins call, but with a handle.  Thanks for sharing that video and turning me on that call JodyHawk.



His is super nice! I talked to him for 45 minutes yesterday. I happen to run across this video on Youtube the other day. That's the first time I had ever heard of him.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 25, 2017)

Well thank you Cohutta Strutter and Anthony!  That was definitely a good one.  CS I'll get you one as soon as I can.  I can't put down my AGE Jordan style yelper in ABW.  It's black but when I look at it I see RED.....And feathers flyin


----------



## antnye (Jan 25, 2017)

The Cohutta Strutter said:


> Anthony, your call is the XL Hooch version, correct?



Yes it's the XL.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Jan 25, 2017)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Well thank you Cohutta Strutter and Anthony!  That was definitely a good one.  CS I'll get you one as soon as I can.  I can't put down my AGE Jordan style yelper in ABW.  It's black but when I look at it I see RED.....And feathers flyin



Yes sir, Anthony makes a good one ! Yes Allen, put me down for one of your chatterboxes. Thanks.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just got this today.  First trumpet.


----------



## The Cohutta Strutter (Jan 25, 2017)

Foreman, you done good !


----------



## antnye (Jan 25, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Just got this today.  First trumpet.



That's beautiful!!!  Lee makes a good one. 

It'll look even better with a leather lanyard


----------



## chefrific (Jan 25, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Just got this today.  First trumpet.



Killer looking horn. Congrats.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 26, 2017)

antnye said:


> That's beautiful!!!  Lee makes a good one.
> 
> It'll look even better with a leather lanyard



I agree!


----------



## davisd9 (Jan 26, 2017)

01Foreman400 said:


> Just got this today.  First trumpet.



Very nice.  Played Mr. Chadwick's calls at Unicoi and they were good ones.  I liked that #2 mouthpiece like you got, for me it just seemed to draw a little easier.  Congratulations!


----------

